# Help With photoshop



## soccertroy5 (Nov 30, 2005)

i recently picked a copy of adobe photoshop cs. when i try to open up, it says not enough memory could be allocated. i have 1 gig of ram, so im sure that not the problem. any suggestions?


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Right click on My Computer and select Properties. Under the General tab make sure the computer is seeing all of your RAM.

If your C drive doesnt have much space Photoshop might think it doesnt have enough virtual memory available to work. Move some stuff from your C drive if you have more drives. Or archive some stuff to CD if you dont have anywhere else and the drive is nearly full.

Photoshop also uses the Windows virtual memory in addition to its own scratch disk. You might increase the page file size. Go to Help and type virtual in the search box. You will have a heading choice listed of increasing your paging file size.

If none of that works and you have another drive with a lot of space you might consider uninstalling Photoshop and installing it on the larger drive. Just uninstalling and reinstalling Photoshop is also worth a try.

Once you get Photoshop to open you can go Edit>Preferences and change your scratch disk location and increase the amount of RAM available to Photoshop.


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

slipe said:


> Right click on My Computer and select Properties. Under the General tab make sure the computer is seeing all of your RAM.
> 
> If your C drive doesnt have much space Photoshop might think it doesnt have enough virtual memory available to work. Move some stuff from your C drive if you have more drives. Or archive some stuff to CD if you dont have anywhere else and the drive is nearly full.


More to the point, you'd want to set your Virtual Memory to a fixed size, rather than a variable size (windows default). As photoshop requests more Virtual Memory, windows may be trying to increase the size of the pagefile, and if you're low on space they won't be able to.


----------



## soccertroy5 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey everybody, thanks for the replies. I tried increasing the virtual memory, but it did not help. I have a 200gig hard drive with plenty of space available. Here is the exact message "memory could not be allocated for the activation process. please close all apllications and try again." Any other suggestions out there?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

When you say you picked up a copy of Photoshop CS, does that mean you actually bought it? I suspect this is an illegal copy that PSCS is balking at putting on a machine other then the one it was orignally bought for.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

We arent getting much feedback. I assume you checked that you computer is recognizing all of your RAM and that you followed the instructions on the message to close all of your running programs before trying to open Photoshop. I also assume you have uninstalled and reinstalled Photoshop. TSG doesnt charge by the word, so your posts dont have to resemble telegrams.

If you havent run a spyware cleaning it might help. Adaware is easy to use and the free version works well. Run a virus scan with current definitions. You can get a scan with current definitions free from pcpitstop.com. Cleaning out the Windows temp files can often help with odd problems.

Ctrl+Alt+Del. Select the Processes tab and View>Select Columns. Check CPU Usage, CPU Time, Memory Usage, Peak Memory Usage and Virtual Memory Size. You can get an idea whether something is hogging memory or CPU time.

Photoshop takes only a portion of the available memory and will open without a huge gob of RAM available. With a Gig of RAM you shouldnt be having a problem if the computer is recognizing the RAM and there isnt spyware or a virus gobbling it all.


----------



## tensaix2j (Dec 17, 2005)

if you are talking about this:










Pls Refer here to solve it
http://freepgs.com/tensaix2j/forum/viewtopic.php?p=8#8


----------

